# Krabben-Köder?



## Seekater (13. September 2009)

#h Petri

Habe da mal eine frage, bei der letzten Tour mit der Gummiwurst im Oktober habe ich festgestellt Dorsche hauen sich den Magen voll mit kleinen Krabben.
  Wie ist es rechtlich- darf man die Krabben sammeln und sie als
Köder verwenden?
  Kühlen Kopf bewahren bitte.#q

Ich meinte selbstverständlich den toten Köder. Keiner möchte die krabben quälen.


----------



## Nordlicht (13. September 2009)

*AW: Krabben-Köder?*

warum solltest du sie nicht sammeln könne ?
Mach es einfach 
frage mich nur wie du sie haltbar machst ohne das sie in kürzester Zeit anfangen zu muffeln ?
Dann ist noch die nächste Frage ob tote Krabben auch so interessant sind wie lebende, krabelnde Krabben ?
Ich habe es mal ne Zeitlang mit Gummikrabben versucht....ohne Erfolg.


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (13. September 2009)

*AW: Krabben-Köder?*

Die Idee an sich ist ok aber Krabben kann man nur weidgerecht töten indem man sie in kochendes Wasser schmeißt. Das gaht schnell und schmerzlos. Ob Fische nun auch auf gekochte Krabben beißen weis ich nicht.


----------



## Klaus S. (13. September 2009)

*AW: Krabben-Köder?*

Darf man nicht mit lebenden Krabben angeln?? Muß ich die Wattwürmer nun auch vorher erwürgen bevor ich sie an den Haken tüdel??? Hab nirgends was gefunden das es verboten sein soll mit lebenden Krabben zu fischen (sind doch auch Kaltblüter).


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (13. September 2009)

*AW: Krabben-Köder?*



Klaus S. schrieb:


> Darf man nicht mit lebenden Krabben angeln?? Muß ich die Wattwürmer nun auch vorher erwürgen bevor ich sie an den Haken tüdel??? Hab nirgends was gefunden das es verboten sein soll mit lebenden Krabben zu fischen (sind doch auch Kaltblüter).



Das weis ich nicht, der TE hatte geschrieben das er die Krabben töten möchte. Ich würde wenn ich so etwas wollte die Krabbe mittels Gummi an den Haken binden. Dann passiert der Krabe gar nichts.


----------



## Nordlicht (13. September 2009)

*AW: Krabben-Köder?*



Klaus S. schrieb:


> Muß ich die Wattwürmer nun auch vorher erwürgen bevor ich sie an den Haken tüdel



Ich hatte mal nen lütten Bengel mit auf`m Boot, der hat gesehen wie ich den Dorschen einen zur Narkose auf den Kopp gehauen habe.
Irgendwann kloppte er dann hinter mir mit dem Hammerstiel auf die Wattis ein....zur Narkose ehe sie auf den Haken kommen :q

....nur mal so am Thema vorbei, aber hoffentlich zu Belustigung.


----------



## Seekater (13. September 2009)

*AW: Krabben-Köder?*

|supergri 
Hehehe.. wir Nordmänner sind ein lustiges Völkchen muss man sagen.....#q
  Okay also an sich stehen die normalen Strandkrabben nicht unter einem besonderen Denkmalschutz oder? 
  Ich habe so viele von denen beim Schnorcheln beobachtet, bin auch dadurch auf die Idee gekommen einpaar mitzunehmen und zu kochen..
  Obwohl ja Meeresangler_Schwerin das recht hat, es ist was anderes als lebende Krabbeltiere.
#c


----------



## yallamann (13. September 2009)

*AW: Krabben-Köder?*



Meeresangler_Schwerin schrieb:


> Dann passiert der Krabe gar nichts.



bis zum biss....


----------



## Klaus S. (13. September 2009)

*AW: Krabben-Köder?*



yallamann schrieb:


> bis zum biss....



:m:m:m


----------



## Seekater (13. September 2009)

*AW: Krabben-Köder?*

Na ja.. die WaschPo kann ja nicht wissen ob und wann der BISS kommt


----------

